# kill switch



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I want to install a momentary switch in the ignition wire as added security against theft. purple wire? Amperage concerns? Anyone done this already?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

My 64 had one installed in the purple wire, it was a micro toggle switch concealed under the dash...had to know it was there.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem is with most cars without a locking steering wheel it only takes one jumper wire under the hood and a quick push start and the car`s gone.
An interupt switch will only help if you put it between where they try to rewire it, and were you've installed your switch. If they rewire after your switch, you're screwed. I run a hidden MSD unit that requires extenal voltage and keyed voltage to run. So trying the normal way a thief would try to steal the car, it would'nt run. Slowing them down.
Best anti-theft device I made was a locking hood with a chain and lock behind the grill and a key activated master battery disconnect in the trunk of a buddies `64 Chevelle. (Battery was in the trunk)


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee's right in that it isn't hard to start even with the kill switch. I could start mine by jumping the relay under the hood with the ignition switch on....even with the kill switch.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I know nothing's fool proof, but i figure anything to slow thieves down could help. could just get the club :rofl:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

or the quick release steering wheel


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Then you'll get some yahoo with a pair of vise-grips to use for steering. It has been done...


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ok so i'm screwed if someone decides to steal the thing. got it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

seriously the best vehicle recovery system is still Lojack , it may be a little high st $695 but average recovery time is less than 4 hrs - another kill switch suggestion is a master electrical shut off located in the trunk , but again if a thief wants your car they will find a way to get it so best to have the Lojack if you are in a high vehicle theft area


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

My plan is to switch out the manual fuel pump for an electric one and have a fuel cut off switch using a hidden key somewhere under the dash. Can't get far with no fuel getting anywhere, I asked the same question and posted it here a few months ago.

Linky


----------

